# low resource media player.



## crazyboy11 (Apr 24, 2006)

I have a laptop that hasnt got the greatest specs ever.
I like to have msn, internet and music going, and it can go really slow.

so I was wondering if anyone knew of a media player I could use instead of Windows media player that would take up less of the computers resources.?


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

crazyboy11 said:


> I like to have msn, internet and music going, and it can go really slow.


Streaming music from the internet or are you playing it from your HDD?


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

The first 2 audio players in this list talk about using low resources if playing from the hard drive.
http://www.pricelesswarehome.org/2006/PL2006MULTIMEDIA.php#AudioPlayer


----------



## crazyboy11 (Apr 24, 2006)

thanx for the link.
gna take a look at them now.

and yes, playing from my HD.


----------



## Jimmy the Hand (Jul 28, 2006)

Media Player Classic is a free, opensource standalone program, replacement for Windows Media Palyer. Works great, plays almost everything. (If there is proper codec installed, that is.) Another lightweight video player application is Crystal Player free edition. Unfortunately I have found no link to this latter one, because there are newer versions, and those are shareware. I have it, it's altogether 518 kb, and could post it as two zip files, but I don't know if it's permitted. If an admin or moderator sees this, please advise.


----------

